
Riffle: An Efficient Communication System With Strong Anonymity (2015) - max_
https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/99859
======
max_
For the full PDF see[0]

[0][https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/99859/9277182...](https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/99859/927718269-MIT.pdf?sequence=1)

